# Flexibility



## Snapeeee (Nov 1, 2022)

So I’m starting full time in a few weeks with a bank working from home and looking to get into Target part time. How flexible are they with part time?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Nov 1, 2022)

Define flexible. Flexible regarding what we’ll work with? Yeah, that’s probably fine. Flexible as in wanting us to write a different schedule for you week to week based on your full time schedule? Or you wanting to dump shifts because of your other job? Definitely not. You’re working full time at a bank? I know plenty of stores that would take you for nights and weekends.

During the application process, you’ll be asked to provide your schedule availability. Weekends are pretty much a must. If there’s a chance you’ll have to work your full time then don’t say you’re available for us because “my other job” is literally a worse call-off excuse than a hangover. Please, make this something you can stick to. We know what we’re getting into when we hire someone who has a particular availability listed; you’re dead to us if you try to lessen that availability in your first 90 days.


----------



## MrT (Nov 2, 2022)

Depends on your store needs.  If you are you want nights, weekends, or early mornings then they will probably be flexible.  Everyone seems to want the mid morning early shifts with weekedns off nowadays so they probably are less likely to need people then.  Just keep in mind they will definitely want you there for the big holidays of the season.  Obviously the banks are closed which would work in youbfavor but if your trying to have those days off they might not be so lenient.


----------

